# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Wireless Battle Mesh v5 στην Αθήνα!

## Acinonyx

* (26 Μαρτίου – 1 Απριλίου 2012, Αθήνα)*

Το φετινό _‘‘__Wireless__Battle__of__the__Mesh__’’_ θα πραγματοποιηθεί από τη Δευτέρα 26 Μαρτίου έως την Κυριακή 1 Απριλίου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Η διοργάνωση αυτή αποσκοπεί στο να συγκεντρωθούν άνθρωποι απ’ όλον τον κόσμο και να δοκιμάσουν την απόδοση διαφορετικών πρωτοκόλλων δρομολόγησης για δίκτυα ad-hoc (όπως για παράδειγμα των Babel, B.A.T.M.A.N. , BMX, και OLSR).

Αν είστε λάτρης της δικτύωσης πλέγματος (mesh networking), αν δραστηριοποιήστε σε κοινοτικά δίκτυα ή αν απλά σας ενδιαφέρουν τα δίκτυα πλέγματος (mesh networks), τότε διαβάσετε προσεκτικά τα παρακάτω!

Πληροφορίες για τη διοργάνωση μπορείτε να βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα:
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5

*Τοποθεσία*

Η (προαιρετική) WBMv5εκδήλωση υποδοχής θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Σαραντάπορο (ένα χωριό στους πρόποδες του Ολύμπου).

Η κύρια εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο (ΕΜΠ), που βρίσκεται στην καρδιά της Αθήνας.

*Εγγραφές*

Οι εγγραφές θα πραγματοποιούνται στα διάφορα hackerspace, (Fusolab, HSBXL, /tmp/lab, metalab, CCC, …) καθώς επίσης και μέσω της επίσημης ιστοσελίδας της διοργάνωσης:

http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmuphttp://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5

*Κόστος Συμμετοχής*

Όσον αφορά την εκδήλωση υποδοχής, απαιτείται ένα μικρό κόστος για τη μετακίνησή σας προς το Σαραντάπορο.
Η κύρια εκδήλωση πραγματοποιείται δωρεάν. Σας προσφέρουμε επίσης τη δυνατότητα κράτησης δωματίου σε οικονομική τιμή σε ξενοδοχείο το οποίο βρίσκεται κοντά στο ΕΜΠ.

*Διαδώστε το!*

Μη διστάσετε να μεταδώσετε αυτό το μήνυμα, προωθώντας το και σε άλλους οι οποίοι ίσως να ενδιαφέρονται ή κάνοντας σχετικές δημοσιεύσεις σε ιστολόγια (blogging).

*Επικοινωνία*
Μέσω διαδικτύου:
http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5_Warmuphttp://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV5Μέσω e-mail: http://ml.ninux.org/mailman/listinfo/battlemeshIRC: irc.freenode.net #wbmv5

----------

